#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  PARTTIME INBOUND KLANTENSERVICE (Tanger / Vanuit huis)

## DP Services

PARTTIME INBOUND KLANTENSERVICE (Tanger / Vanuit huis)Ter uitbreiding van de klantenservice van onze opdrachtgever, zijn wij opzoek naar extra collega`s die de mogelijkheid hebben om parrtime vanuit kantoor of huis te kunnen werken.Het betreft hier een Inbound project waarin jouw missie bestaat uit het op een professionele en klantvriendelijke wijze, beantwoorden van vragen, nemen van bestellingen, verzetten van leveringen en behandelen van klachten. De klantenservice bestaat hier zowel uit inkomende telefoongesprekken, als inkomende E-mail berichten.Het betreft hier dus geen harde Sales. Uiteraard kent elke job zijn doelstelling, en deze zijn in dit geval ruim te behalen.Wij zoeken collega`s die zelfstandig en gemotiveerd kunnen werken, die streven naar goede resultaten en excellente kwaliteiten. Je bent een enthousiast en gedreven persoon met uitstekende communicatieve en schrijfvaardigheden, een dosis aan motivatie, klantvriendelijkheid en punctualiteit zijn een vereiste.FUNCTIEPROFIEL: Als klantenservicemedewerker ben jij het eerste aanspreekpunt van de klanten. Je helpt de klant door algemene klantvragen te beantwoorden over hun bestellingen waarbij klanttevredenheid bij jou hoog in het vaandel staat. Verder is het jouw verantwoordelijkheid om vertrouwen op te bouwen bij nieuwe klanten en met bestaande klanten. De organisatie zoekt medewerkers die meedenken en mee willen groeien. Als klantenservicemedewerker ben jij het visitekaartje van het bedrijf.FUNCTIE-EISEN:- Je hebt een opleiding op minimaal MBO niveau.- Minimaal 1 jaar ervaring in de Klantenservice of een callcenter- omgeving.- Je beheerst de Nederlandse taal uitstekend in woord en geschrift.- Ervaring in het behandelen van E-mail op een professioneel niveau.- Je hebt een prettige telefoonstem, enthousiast en jong van geest.- Je bent gedreven, prestatiegericht en acht kwaliteit hoog in het vaandel.- Je bent commercieel en resultaatgericht.- Je hebt een flexibele instelling.- De mogelijkheid om vanuit huis rustig te kunnen werken.- De werktijden zijn dagelijks van 17:00h tot 20:00h- En zaterdag van 10:00h tot 18:00h.- Het betreft hier dus een 23 urige werkweek, met de mogelijkheid om meer uren te maken.ONS AANBOD: Het salaris is 10.000 Derham per maand op basis van 8 uren per dag. Met 23 uur per week zit je dus net iets boven de helft. Na 4 maanden is de basissalaris 11.000 Derhamd per maand. REAGEREN OP DE VACATURE INBOUND KLANTENSERVICE? Mail je motivatie met CV naar [email protected] vriendelijke groeten,DP Serviceswww.dpservices.eu00212-664393566

----------

